# Which chips have gold?



## Anonymous (Mar 11, 2008)

There are many CPU chips out there. Which ones have the gold? Is there a list of which chips do or do not?


----------



## calgoldrecyclers (Mar 12, 2008)

all chips that i have come across have gold. the newer chips, have gold strands running throughout the chip itself, imbedded into the silicon wafer.
the ones with the most gold will be 286,386,486 and some 586 cpu's. pre- '97.
hope that helps


----------

